# Meeting friends in Papenburg Germany



## Meilei (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi there, 

I am new to Papenburg and would like to meet some expat or english-speaking friends to learn more of this new life and have a nice time here. I am from Hong Kong and used to work as Fitness Director and taught Yoga, Pilates, Indoor cycling and Personal Training etc in many different places in Europe, UK, USA and of course Asia. 
I know I need to learn German. I am sure there are some expat friends like me looking for friends and share experiences in this lovely place.

Have a beautiful day !

Meilei : )


----------

